# Ross and Lesser.......Just Got Em Back



## Van Wey

Two Birds I recently got.............










[/img]


----------



## MN goose killa

whats the first one supposed to be?


----------



## Van Wey

Ross Dead Mount......?


----------



## MN goose killa

those are neat. i asked my taxidermist if he would do something like that and he said no. i didnt think anything about. then i asked about him doing a stringer of 'eyes mount and he chewed me out on how his job is to make things look real and he felt dead mounts wasnt his job.


----------



## Van Wey

Really? Thats crazy......Some of the best mounted birds I've seen were in dead mounts. A good taxidermist should be able to pull off anything and not turn down business. To each thier own I guess! Good Luck


----------



## MN goose killa

whos your taxidermist?


----------



## Van Wey

Well, the Ross was mounted by Matt Jones (Sportsmans Taxidermy) and the Lesser was done by Greg Kolstad in Sheyenne, ND.( Wild Things Taxidermy).

Niether can be beat!


----------



## WingedShooter7

Like the Ross, the lesser not so much.

As far as doing dead mount, when I actually get going if someone asked me to do one. why not? there easier, and they still look sweet


----------



## MN goose killa

some people are just like that i guess.


----------



## Van Wey

Yeah, the picture on the lesser is bad. It's pretty sick at the right angle tho. Does look weird in that pic!


----------



## WingedShooter7

Van Wey said:


> Yeah, the picture on the lesser is bad. It's pretty sick at the right angle tho. Does look weird in that pic!


Yeah that's kind of what I was thinking, what is it on a rock?


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

MN goose killa said:


> those are neat. i asked my taxidermist if he would do something like that and he said no. i didnt think anything about. then i asked about him doing a stringer of 'eyes mount and he chewed me out on how his job is to make things look real and he felt dead mounts wasnt his job.


I would have had a new taxidermist.


----------



## wagner24314

ive done some dead mounts in the past and they always look awsome hanging on the gun rack or on a ammo crate


----------

